# Chesapeake Bay Retriever?



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Looking for a reputable CBR kennel/breeder with hunt test or field trail lineage?

So far google has not shown me much, but surely they're out there. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I believe Joann stancer has a pretty nice breeding coming up. Sorry, I do not know the kennel name


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

Tobias said:


> I believe Joann stancer has a pretty nice breeding coming up. Sorry, I do not know the kennel name



Great, I will see if I can look her up. Thank you.


----------



## mikehmike (Jan 11, 2017)

Not sure where you are located but Chesarab and Red Lion kennels out of the MD area are well known kennels. My dog's sire is from red lion and the dam (fiancees chessie) is from chesarab


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

mikehmike said:


> Not sure where you are located but Chesarab and Red Lion kennels out of the MD area are well known kennels. My dog's sire is from red lion and the dam (fiancees chessie) is from chesarab


I'll definitely look into them. Thanks!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Scott,
Are you looking to do Field Trials? I have a 2.5 yo Chessie Male that looks promising. I am getting out of the game.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Kathy Heintel of Rippling Waters kennels in Florida has put a lot of advanced titles field titles on her dogs and they are good looking, too.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

You might also check out the Puppy Ads page in the American Chesapeake Club bulletin. There are some very nice litters advertised there and these are reputable breeders who are doing the health clearances. The puppy ads are online. I see some very nice pups out of Ohio, Pa., CA, NC, Ill.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Valued RTF Member Julie Reardon has some nice Chessies and occasionally has litters
I believe she posts as Julie R


----------



## mikehmike (Jan 11, 2017)

Also team chesapeake forums is a good resource, people post litters on that website


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

CamoDog, 

That is the plan. I absolutely love the breed. 

My experience is very limited, but I definitely enjoy it. 

I'm honestly not sure how I would feel about taking on a dog that age. All of my experience has been with dogs starting as a pup.



Everyone else, 

Thank you. I will be looking at all of the information you provided.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

In addition to Chesarab and Red Lion, both of which are local to me - Sharon Potter from Red Branch in Wisco is someone to contact and posts here as "sharon potter"


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Scott what part of the country are you in? What are you wants/needs? Puppy only? Started dog?


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

Peter Balzer said:


> Scott what part of the country are you in? What are you wants/needs? Puppy only? Started dog?


I am located in SE Arkansas.

I plan to run hunt tests, possibly field trials. 

I am currently looking for a pup, more than likely a future breeding. 

Several of the pups you find via google have a great show pedigree, but very few have anything hunt test or field trial related. 

I figured this was the place to look.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

FWIW - finding a current litter of chessies on the ground that meets your requirements may be challenging. Find a breeder you like, who produces the type of dog you want, and get yourself on a list. You might have to wait until spring for a pup but you will be happier with that than if you buy the first pup out of the litter that might meet your requirements, or might not.


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

Craig Klein and Fischer's kennels
http://www.fischerskennels.com/


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Well near Oklahoma City is Russell Huffman. He's well connected in the CBR world of hunt tests and field trials. He has some CH/MH** titled dogs. He doesn't post here often, but his handle is "huff". I would think he might have some info on litters around the mid-south.

contact is older, but probably still correct on this ad.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...K)-CBR-CH-Chisholm-Trail-s-Backdraft-Bay-MH**


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

chesaka said:


> Kathy Heintel of Rippling Waters kennels in Florida has put a lot of advanced titles field titles on her dogs and they are good looking, too.


Kathy and Alan Luthy are wonderful people. I have had six dogs from Rippling Waters and can recommend them.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Mary and Sydney Williams North Carolina.


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

Tobias said:


> FWIW - finding a current litter of chessies on the ground that meets your requirements may be challenging. Find a breeder you like, who produces the type of dog you want, and get yourself on a list. You might have to wait until spring for a pup but you will be happier with that than if you buy the first pup out of the litter that might meet your requirements, or might not.


I completely agree. 


You guys have been so much help. 

I'll be sure to keep you all updated.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow. I’m surprised no one has mentioned Linda Harger or Wendy Chisholm. Far as I’m concerned, the best working Chessies in the country.


----------



## Still_Bill (Jan 11, 2017)

Jim and Sharon Batte in Huntsville, Alabama are the quite pros. And they have the hardware--earned over a lifetime-- to prove it. Jim Batte has never owned any other breed of dog. He is a giant historical figure in the breed dating back to the 1960's. This man can tell you more about the breed than just about anyone living. They only have about one litter a year, but the pairing is meticulously planned out. No detail is spared. I used to live around the corner from them in the early 80's and can attest to the incredible knowledge. I just drove from Idaho to Alabama to get a pup back in the spring (Prairie Sky Patterson*** x Chesshar's Crackshot Chic**) This is the brightest puppy I have ever been around--my fifth CBR through the years. Requires little pressure and tries to read my mind. Powerful, fast, truly dynamic physical specimen. Sleeps beside my bed and is my wife's champion. All at 10 mos. old. GORGEOUS brown dog with a badge on his chest.
Jim and Sharon Batte (256) 714-1501.


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

I feel like this should be a sticky somewhere for people looking for CBRs. This is more information than I've found in a month of google, calling people, etc. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

bamajeff said:


> Might want to contact Carol Cassity also. Not sure what lines her Chessies are from, but I saw her run several at a hunt test this weekend and they all did very well. Not sure if you've tried to contact her or not.


See post 18


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

mjh345 said:


> See post 18


Sorry, I missed Carol's post. I deleted my 'clutter'


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

ScottWalker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for a reputable CBR kennel/breeder with hunt test or field trail lineage?
> 
> ...


If it we're me I would take Andy (camo dog) on his offer.
Andy,I hope everything is good out there.Jim


----------



## mikehmike (Jan 11, 2017)

ScottWalker said:


> I feel like this should be a sticky somewhere for people looking for CBRs. This is more information than I've found in a month of google, calling people, etc.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


I don't have much experience with hunt tests but the vibe I've gotten is it's a lab dominated field and chessies aren't loved as much. Thankfully my chessie has been coined a chessie who thinks hes a lab so I don't get to much "****" talk but in hunt tests labs seem to be the most sought after breed.


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah I've gathered as much. 

I've owned one CBR, and he was absolute pleasure to train and hunt with. I've heard people say Chesapeakes have issues with blind retrieves, but I never had any issues. 

He was retrieving ducks in icy water long after some labs had to be taken to the truck. He had absolutely no quit. 

Unfortunately, the man I bought him from no longer breeds his dogs.


----------



## casjoker (Dec 22, 2016)

I second Wendy Chisholm, if she doesn't have any pups she knows who does. I got mine from Sugarfoot Kennels, Dave and Marion Mosher. Blackwater Son of a Preacher Man (sire, owner Scott Bergman is on this board some) and Spirit of Westwind. 

Agreed on sticky for Chessie info. This thread has a solid list of resources in it. 

The lab/chessie thing gets old but I usually just ignore it at this point. My dog did as well any other dog and better than most at his Jr passes.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Scott where are you? The Chessie Field Trial Specialty is going on right now in Emporia, VA. A lot of the breeders mentioned in this thread are here running dogs. You’ll never have a better opportunity to see and compare!


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Kathy Heintel is Treasure Lake Chesapeakes in Ohio.

Kathy and Alan Luthy are Rippling Waters Chesapeakes in the Florida Panhandle.

Both good Chesapeake breeders.


----------



## careljo (Sep 15, 2014)

Kathy Case with Whiskey Creek in NC has some awesome CBRs that can do it all. Kathy and Alan Luthy in FL also have some very nice dogs.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

You might also contact pro trainer Chris Locklear and see if he wouldn't givr you five minutes of his time. He trains a bunch of chessies and could give some insight on dogs/lines he's worked with.


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

I really can't thank you all enough. 

This has been very helpful.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

A lot of really good recommendations here. Good luck.


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

2tall said:


> Wow. I’m surprised no one has mentioned Linda Harger or Wendy Chisholm. Far as I’m concerned, the best working Chessies in the country.


I was going to mention Linda! My friend is hopefully getting a pup from her. It really depends on how far you are willing to get a pup from. I have a 1/2 redlion with tons of drive. Nick Steen, Bob Louie, all have great dogs, Julie Reardon and I hear Chestnut Hills has some great dogs.
I am mostly keeping my eye on Joyce and Jeff Shaw Blackwater Chesapeakes for any potential breedings in the future. All I mentioned are hunt test/field trial dogs with folks who are actively running them in tests....I am sure there are plenty more out there.


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

We've had a few peaks come thru here, if you want performance dogs contact Linda Harger. Stay away from lines that bitches are moody and don't like to train, be a little picky, go watch what your buying into. Randy


----------



## Kona dawg (Nov 16, 2012)

I just posted a nice litter. Female has her SH and 1 master pass at just a little over 2 years old. She is out of a Redlion MH x a Spinnaker MH breeding, which are 2 very well known lines as Redlion has been mentioned several times in this thread. The sire is a CH MH and just competed in the master nationals.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll take a $2000 deposit on my next Chesapeake breeding. Probably 8 months out.


----------



## SaPaHa (Dec 8, 2012)

Try Cur-San Kennels. Sandy has a very good reputation.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

ScottWalker said:


> Looking for a reputable CBR kennel/breeder with hunt test or field trail lineage?


There are many "lines" that claim HT and FT lineage. My best suggestion is to look for performance up front in both the sire and the dam and look at the level of HT and FT they are playing.

This past week the Chesapeake Specialty was held in VA. The entry represents some of the best the breed has. Check out entryexpress.com for the list,the results and ownerships of these dogs. Breedings are often planned at Specialties. The owners can also tell who they have agreed to breed and when it might happen.

Tim


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Corey019 said:


> Craig Klein and Fischer's kennels
> http://www.fischerskennels.com/


X2, Craig has had some nice litters and is as good a person to deal with as there is.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

chesaka said:


> Kathy Heintel of Rippling Waters kennels in Florida has put a lot of advanced titles field titles on her dogs and they are good looking, too.


It's Kathy Luthy in Florida -- Rippling Waters -- not Kathy Heintel (she is in Ohio).


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Joann Stancer

She is on facbook if that helps. Super nice people
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=joann stancer


----------



## Tdog (Mar 10, 2013)

Tim Carrion said:


> There are many "lines" that claim HT and FT lineage. My best suggestion is to look for performance up front in both the sire and the dam and look at the level of HT and FT they are playing.
> 
> This past week the Chesapeake Specialty was held in VA. The entry represents some of the best the breed has. Check out entryexpress.com for the list,the results and ownerships of these dogs. Breedings are often planned at Specialties. The owners can also tell who they have agreed to breed and when it might happen.
> 
> ...


Plus one on this.
Also look for "depth" in pedigree.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

chesaka said:


> Kathy Heintel of Rippling Waters kennels in Florida has put a lot of advanced titles field titles on her dogs and they are good looking, too.


OOPS! Make that Kathy Luthy of Rippling Waters in Florida. Kathy Heintel is Treasure Lake in Ohio.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Tim Carrion said:


> There are many "lines" that claim HT and FT lineage. My best suggestion is to look for performance up front in both the sire and the dam and look at the level of HT and FT they are playing.
> 
> This past week the Chesapeake Specialty was held in VA. The entry represents some of the best the breed has. Check out entryexpress.com for the list,the results and ownerships of these dogs. Breedings are often planned at Specialties. The owners can also tell who they have agreed to breed and when it might happen.
> 
> Tim


I'm not sure I would place bets on a dog and it's accomplishments at a specialty because it is not an all breed trial. I've run specialties and they are not like a real, all breed field trial. Sure, you get a lot to look at however, it isn't comparing it against the field which you will be running against day in and day out. I would look to Entry Express and find dogs which are competing against other breeds and succeeding in placing in an all breed category. If, you want a competitive dog you need to look at what is competing. Not a mass located in one place. It takes more work however, work usually pays off.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Look on Entry Express you will find Chessies running. You will see Tim Carrion running. Take his advice. Not many Chessies running field trials or hunt tests.


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

Pfancy Pants said:


> I'm not sure I would place bets on a dog and it's accomplishments at a specialty because it is not an all breed trial. I've run specialties and they are not like a real, all breed field trial. Sure, you get a lot to look at however, it isn't comparing it against the field which you will be running against day in and day out. I would look to Entry Express and find dogs which are competing against other breeds and succeeding in placing in an all breed category. If, you want a competitive dog you need to look at what is competing. Not a mass located in one place. It takes more work however, work usually pays off.


I don't understand your reply. All those folks who were at the specialty are for the most part the people who run all breed tests as well. I don't field trial, and stick to hunt tests, its always the same lines running in our area. Titles mean trainability. I think if someone were to watch an all breed FT, chances are labs are taking the placements....Look at numbers, probability is much higher.
This is the same as when I competed in coonhunts...The walkers typically won but their entry numbers were staggering vs a redbone so probability tells you who will most likely win...
If someone wants a chessie they need to look at health clearances, pedigree, then go watch those lines that interest them run in whatever game they play..


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

Sandy, if your looking for a nice chessie puppy get in contact with Jeff Wilson in Pa.....he was talking about breeding his one girl, she's nice...not moody...runs hard...get out of jersey and look around....Randy


----------



## DEADDUX (Jun 24, 2008)

A friend of mine, David Phillips in Ohio, has a nice Chessie named Gunwale he has been talking about breeding. I can't remember her stats exactly, but she has 20+ master passes with only a few fails. He moved up to field trials this year with her and has 4-5 Jams in Q's and jammed the specialty open. She is a good looking dog with a great disposition as well.


----------



## ScottWalker (Oct 23, 2017)

DEADDUX said:


> A friend of mine, David Phillips in Ohio, has a nice Chessie named Gunwale he has been talking about breeding. I can't remember her stats exactly, but she has 20+ master passes with only a few fails. He moved up to field trials this year with her and has 4-5 Jams in Q's and jammed the specialty open. She is a good looking dog with a great disposition as well.


How would I contact Mr. Phillips?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I just came back from the Specialty and this Chessie from Ohio was impressive. She was my favorite Chessie at the Specialty.


----------



## scott shannon (Apr 28, 2016)

You might check out chessie ht/ft network on Facebook. It's pretty new site but eventually should have some good information about competition chessies.


----------

